

Pen.io is Hiring Remote PHP Devs - feint

Pen.io was launched here on HN.  Since then we've got some amazing investors and grown like crazy.  We're now looking to hire remote PHP devs.<p>Please email anthony@feint.me if you're interested.
======
throwaway912
Throwaway account.

I had emailed you the last time you did you similar submission. I didn't even
receive an acknowledgement. Even an automated reply after a certain date
stating that the position is filled or I am not a good fit etc., would have
sufficed. If you can, please do this. I would have really appreciated a reply
and I would remember you as someone who had the courtesy to email back.

Thanks.

~~~
AznHisoka
They really really really need to change the name of their domain/company

